# battery replacement for Tissot PRC200.



## skorN83

Howdy,

Could someone please tell me the correct battery I will need to replace the one in my Tissot PRC200? And perhaps point me in the direction of where to buy one? Also which tool would be best for removing the caseback?

Cheers.


----------



## pablomiguel

Hi

The battery needed is a 394, Renata Watch Battery - Swiss Made - All Sizes - Silver Oxide Renata Batteries | eBay

And I use a tool like this, Waterproof Adjustable Watch Back Case Opener Remover 7" Steel Wrench Tool 2015 | eBay

I'm not sure if there are other methods without using the tool, a quick search may bring something up


----------



## Arctic_Ace

I have always used official store to change battery to avoid 'water resistant' issues... How do you see this - is there a big risk to change battery by yourself?

Do you usually change battery by yourself?


----------



## pablomiguel

I understand the risk with the water resistance but in reality I wouldn't wear this watch in water anyway so am not concerned about that. If you were diving with it etc then of course it's best to get it done professionally and pressure tested.

There are other risks, such as cross threading the case back so some care is needed but it is a simple job. Underneath the case back there is another cover for the movement, which isn't secured so can easily be removed, then just pop the battery out and put the new one in.


----------



## wooster1853

Hi!

I encountered a problem after changing the battery to my PRC200. Chronoghraphs second hand is now positioned on the 59 minute marker when timer is reseted and 30 minute hand runs between the indicators.









Might there be an easy fix for this, or should I contact service?


----------



## temchik

Make sure the chronograph is stopped and reset.

Pull the crown to the first position and use top and bottom pushers to adjust 2 subdials. Pull the crown to the second position and use either pusher to adjust the final counter.

Not sure if you can adjust the 30 minute counter, adjustments are only made in 1 second increments I think... Was it at 0 before the change?


----------



## wooster1853

temchik said:


> Make sure the chronograph is stopped and reset.
> 
> Pull the crown to the first position and use top and bottom pushers to adjust 2 subdials. Pull the crown to the second position and use either pusher to adjust the final counter.
> 
> Not sure if you can adjust the 30 minute counter, adjustments are only made in 1 second increments I think... Was it at 0 before the change?


I adjusted the second hand(lower pusher) and 1/10th second hand(upper pusher) in first crown position and the 30 minute hand(upper pusher) in the second crown position.

e. The 30 minute counter hand moves in 1/2 minute increments when adjusted. All of them are now lined perfectly.

Thanks, I owe you one.


----------



## temchik

wooster1853 said:


> I adjusted the second hand(lower pusher) and 1/10th second hand(upper pusher) in first crown position and the 30 minute hand(upper pusher) in the second crown position.
> 
> e. The 30 minute counter hand moves in 1/2 minute increments when adjusted. All of them are now lined perfectly.
> 
> Thanks, I owe you one.


I envy you since mine are about 1/4th off, drives me nuts


----------



## Eeeb

temchik said:


> I envy you since mine are about 1/4th off, drives me nuts


Any decent watchmaker can take the movement out and correct this. It is not difficult but it will void your warranty if you should tell TAG you did it. Since it actually has no effect (unless botched) I just wouldn't tell TAG


----------



## temchik

I am pretty sure TAG will not care what I do with a Tissot


----------



## Eeeb

temchik said:


> I am pretty sure TAG will not care what I do with a Tissot


Too many forums... Too many forums LOL


----------



## esmosis

Totally reviving an old thread, but this is more for reference purposes in case I look this up in a few years:

The Tissot PRC200 quartz watch here actually uses a 371 watch battery, not 394. I almost ended up buying the 394 again after misplacing my watch batteries, but remembered this was the wrong watch battery for my PRC200 (and nicely, the manual also doesn't state which watch battery is necessary!). 371 can be bought here.


----------

